# [A] '08er Commencal Meta 5.5.3 / old but gold / mein kleiner Aufbauthread



## Triturbo (23. April 2016)

Angefangen hat alles ca. 2009, als ich an ein Meta kam und es Stück für Stück aufgebaut hatte. Das Fahrgefühl war klasse aber leider leider passte das Rad nicht zu meinem Fahrstil und es war zu schade zum vergammeln. Ich hatte es kurz vor meinem 18. für ein Auto verkauft. Bis 2016 hatte ich es immer wieder vermisst. Da ich viele andere Räder in der Zwischenzeit hatte wuchs der Wunsch zum guten alten Meta immer mehr bis ich vor zwei Wochen zugeschlagen hab: 





Ein komplett gerocktes 5.5.3 fand zu mir. Jahre harter Nutzung haben das Rad gezeichnet. Rahmen, Lager und Federelemente waren ziemlich am Ende und ein nerviges Knacken trieb mich ein paar Tage in den Wahnsinn. 

P.S. Wer hier ein Nobelaufbau erwartet, ist hier leider falsch. Es wird funktional und zum fahren gebaut


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (23. April 2016)

Abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (23. April 2016)

Weiter geht's erstmal mit Schadensberechnung. Die RS Sektor Coil hatte der Vorbesitzer schon verbaut. 150mm FW und eine DT Swiss 350 zogen an der Front ein. Gefällt mir super, da ich damals in meinem V.I.P. Meta die gute alte 426er Pike hatte. Einbauen und vergessen, Funktion passt super zum Heck.
Als erstes flog das GXP Innenlager mit Firex Kurbel, da ich hier das verdammte Knacken vermutete. Das gute BB90 kam rein und wurde ordentlich mit fett versorgt.





Das GXP war fertig:





Sieht nun erstmal so aus:





(mit Leihgabe von meinen Trainingsrad, die neue Kurbel kommt wohl nächste Woche)

Der originale Dämpfer hatte in 4 Tagen 50 Psi verloren. Er wich dem RP2 in 200x57, was im Vergleich mit dem alten 200x50 Dämpfer also 20mm Federweg mehr bringt (160 nun). Passt gerade so, aber passt.





Das knacken hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht also wurde das komplette Heck zerlegt und ordentlich mit Fett bearbeitet. Schlussendlich war es das Schultage, vom Vorbesitzer ordentlich locker gefahren und musste sehr gut angezogen werden.





Endlich geräuschlos ging es mit meinem besten Kumpel auf den Trail und würde erstmal wieder gut eingefahren. Fazit: Bombe! Besitzer und Testfahrer glücklich.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (24. April 2016)

Grüss Dich
Knackt Dein Rahmen noch?


----------



## Triturbo (24. April 2016)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Grüss Dich
> Knackt Dein Rahmen noch?



Hi, 

nein, derzeit ist alles ruhig  Es lag wirklich am Schaltauge, dieses war schon bei der Ankunft des Rades bei mir sehr locker. Der Vorbesitzer hat das Rad sicher weniger gepflegt und mehr gefahren. Ende vom Lied ist nun ein etwas "ausgeschlagenes" Schaltauge. Mit viel Fett und gut dosierter, aber recht hoher Kraft habe ich das knacken und auch das wackelnde Schaltauge in den Griff bekommen. Das Tretlager war es nicht, aber das war nach den Jahren auch hinüber. Mein Hinterbau wurde dabei auch noch komplett gefettet und gereinigt, die Lager sind noch gut (für das Alter keine Selbstverständlichkeit).


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (24. April 2016)

Ich hab noch ein neues Schaltauge von meinen Meta(RIP)!


----------



## Triturbo (24. April 2016)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein neues Schaltauge von meinen Meta(RIP)!



Was ist denn passiert mit deinem Meta? Habe mal in deinem Album gestöbert, ist/ war ein sehr sehr schönes Rad 

Da mein Telefon keine guten Bilder mehr erzeugt schiebe ich mal zwei von der heutigen kleinen Runde mit meiner Dame nach:


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (25. April 2016)

Mir ist zweimal der Rahmen gerissen, einmal wegen Baumkontakt und das andermal war ein Riss in der Schweissnaht .
Es war ein Top Bike.


----------



## Triturbo (30. April 2016)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Mir ist zweimal der Rahmen gerissen, einmal wegen Baumkontakt und das andermal war ein Riss in der Schweissnaht .
> Es war ein Top Bike.



Das ist natürlich echt ärgerlich! 
Das mit den Rissen ließt man ja ab und zu, schade um die tollen Rahmen


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. April 2016)

Moin
Wie geschrieben: ich Kann mal im Keller Die ERsatz Teile suchen und Dir zuschicken


----------



## Triturbo (16. Mai 2016)

So langsam kommen die ersten Sachen aus dem Bikemarkt an, wie meine Lieblingskurbel:




Das ganze verbaut sieht dann so aus:




Stütze aus dem Bikemarkt mit flachem Sattel:




Es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

